# Hand raised Bunny Pigeon.



## LittleTerrapin (Feb 13, 2015)

I apologize if this is in the wrong category...

Last year I rescued 2 baby pigeons and 2 eggs(Eggs didn't survive with foster doves I burrowed). My uncle had crushed and thrown out countless others from this pair of breeding wild doves in his workshop(poop screwed up some some of his tools). When the bigger baby turned 2 months old last June, I re-homed him easily, but the second baby, Rubideoux, Was my hand tame baby I loved dearly. 
I went cross country for 2 months, leaving all my pets behind(Baby sitter let a few of my pets die). A few weeks before I left I was waiting contact back from a lovely woman(we talked about her taking my boy) who had her own hand-raised baby, but she didn't reply until I was already a month gone away. By the time I got back she had never answered my emails or messages, as well as my pigeon had turned completely anti-social and hates EVERY human he sees! My baby! My shoulder sitting, kissing baby! Hates me! How do I get him to love me again? He is so lonely, I regret re-homing his brother...

To give him a friend, Call me crazy, I put him with my rabbit in a 48SqFt enclosure, they absolutely love each other. He has gotten a little more friendly this past week while living with the rabbit. Dances and sings, shares toys, that rabbit is the only thing he is not scared or aggressive over. He crawls down her burrow and sleeps underground! I have chickens but he attacks them aggressively, and my chickens hate him as well.
I can't find his baby pictures but have these. I Taught him how to fly, syringe fed him since 15 days old after burrowing doves from a friend.
How do I get him to trust me again? He refused feed from my hands now... I just want him to be happy and know humans are OK again. I don't know what that babysitter did...


----------



## Mdelgado (May 19, 2009)

Excuse me, how do you post a new article or request on this website?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

All fairly normal, if he was weaned and a boy, he will be a bit more standofish than a hen.
Just let him be a bird and he will be tame enough when he wants. After a week or so of handling daily he should calm down and try to woo you. I would be careful with him in with the rabbit and more concerned about the chickens. If he picks up any of the rabbit or chicken poop he can get good and sick. If you want him tame, separate him from them and have him only with you. If you want him happy and independent, then let him be a bird. And just enjoy him and allow him to come to you on his terms.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! First time I've ever seen a pigeon and rabbit together like that. Agree with CBL that both the pigeon and rabbit could be at risk though. If you separate them the pigeon should get more friendly.


----------

